# Anavar diet advice



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

I am running 80mg Anavar a day 4th week gained approx 4-5 pounds so far quality gains)however am trying to keep diet clean and low in carbs should I up carb intake on Anavar or keep it light typical day is

7.30Protein shake and 4 weetabix 3 x amino tabs

8.45train

10.15 double protein shake portion 3 x amino tabs

11 trukey steak sandwich

14.30 as above or tuna

18.00 main meal chicken/tuna/Turkey veg jkt spud 3 x amino tabs

20.30 rice cakes and cottage cheese


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

nothing just straight Anavar why do you think I need to add to this?


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds good gains from anavar only


----------



## bromin (Sep 9, 2011)

best to add a HRT dose of test (150-200mg per week) because Anavar will shut you down and sex drive will be affected.


----------



## bromin (Sep 9, 2011)

You diet will depend on your goal's. I assume you are trying to cut? With Anavar you can keep your cal's low and you will still hold onto LM. So low carb is good. Try to cycle your carb's though. Try 3 carb days at 180gram. followed by a low carb day at 50grams.


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

does HRT dose of test (150-200mg per week) have another name checked my usual source and cant see this excuse the ignorance

thanks in advance


----------

